# hello



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome   

You any pics of your arab?


----------



## stormy's mom (Mar 20, 2007)

some where haven't been down to the barn much as i just had knee surgery but will find one somewhere


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

welcome, 

i love nutter horses! there the best kind! lol x


----------



## stormy's mom (Mar 20, 2007)

yep for sure she can have manners when she wants to lol


----------

